# [OFF] Une pensee sur un changement de Linux

## Trevoke

Je remarque au fur et a mesure qu'en fait, les gens ici me respectent et m'aiment bien -- et le montrent. C'est assez nouveau pour moi, alors je me suis mis a reflechir. Je ne vais pas trop discourir sur les vertus du forum et d'un postcount eleve, mais sur ce que je suis.

Je suis un administrateur systeme, j'ai 23 ans, j'aime les ordinateurs, et j'en avais vraiment marre que Windows crashe et de perdre du temps a chercher un crack pour un software pour lequel je n'aurais pas paye de toute facon. Je pense qu'il est aussi important de garder en tete que j'aime apprendre.

J'ai installe Gentoo parce que je pensais que c'etait dur et que je voulais apprendre comme il fallait. J'ai pas trop ete decu, sauf que c'est pas dur quand tu es bien prepare! Ca fait un an que j'utilise Gentoo, et les autres distributions me semblent lourdes et maladroites a cote (mais c'est surement juste parce que je suis plus habitue a Gentoo qu'autre chose).

Maintenant que j'ai tout dit, voici ma realisation: je suis un 'end-user'. Mes connaissances, en fin de compte, sont limitees. Elles se limitent a preparer un ordinateur et a m'en servir, et j'ai mis bien moins d'un an a en arriver la. Je pense que Linux change et est enfin pret pour le desktop, dans le sens que c'est enfin abordable d'apprendre a s'en servir, et que l'on peut enfin le recommander a des gens qui en ont juste marre des virus. J'ai installe Gentoo sur l'ordi de ma soeur, elle a 17 ans, et pas porte sur les ordis du tout. Je lui ai montre le root password, emerge, eix, qtella, openoffice, k3b, ripperx, gaim, et elle a a peu pres tout ce qu'il lui faut.

En fait, ce qu'il manque, c'est un meilleur support pour imprimantes tout-en-un, mais ca viendra avec le temps..

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Pareil, mon pépé qui s'est mis aux ordis il y a maintenant six mois est sous linux, mais moi je lui ai mis une ubuntu car je n'ai pas le temps de m'occuper d'une gentoo et je ne le vois qu'une fois par semaine.

En fait linux est depuis un bon petit moment prêt pour les desktop, mais ce qui manque (comme l'a souligné Trevoke) c'est des drivers (fiables?).

Et là je suis en train d'étudier si la mère et la petite soeur pourront adopter linux, elles ne connaissent que windows et entre ma mère et son money et ma soeur avec ces clins d'oeil sur msn et son midtown madness je ne sais pas si elles vont accepter linux. Mais j'ai un bon point, elle en ont marre que je prenne le PC tout les mois pendant deux jours à cause de tous les virus qu'elles se chopent.

----------

## spider312

Je ne suis pas d'accord, il ya encore de gros progrès à faire sur beaucoup de domaines comme les drivers "ça marche à moitié mais c'est pas ma faute" (exemple, j'ai une carte wifi, si je veux qu'elle marche en même temps que l'acpi, je dois passer pci=noacpi au boot, c'est simple, mais il faut le savoir, et sans ça, on a pas le wifi ou pas la gestion d'energie, sur un laptop, ça le fait pas ...), ou la messagerie instantané (les seules applis correctent pour faire de la videoconf sont soit vieilles et marchent à moitié, soit très experimentales) et ce ne sont bien sur que des exemples

Par contre, j'ai installé une ubuntu récement, et là, un choc, c'est clean, c'est naturel, la configuration par défaut est géniale, c'est bien plus simple à installer / administrer / utiliser qu'un windows XP (pour le peu que j'ai testé en tout cas, je ne suis pas non plus allé très loin, et je pense que le materiel un peu exotique n'est pas super bien supporté), et ça, ça torche

Mais ce qui manque le plus, c'est d'être préinstallé, sans ça, jamais linux n'aura une quelconque reconnaissance hormis des geeks et de leur famille

----------

## boozo

Pour reprendre ta considération Trevoke... je suis assez d'accord avec toi... le linux devient vraiment abordable pour le profane   :Wink:   et je pense sincèrement que mandrake, redhat et knoppix y sont un peu à l'origine notamment avec kudzu, anaconda, rpm (même si apt était déjà bien supérieur) ou le système livecd qui sont selon moi des avancées notables.

La branche bsd étant demeurée dans l'ombre bien longtemps, ses avantages n'ont pu s'implanter que tardivement mais profitant de ces mêmes technologies, elle est déjà revenue sur le devant de la scène et se positionne depuis peu en outsider crédible (freesbee en est un exemple).

Mais comme toutes avancées, il est nécessaire d'atteindre une masse critique pour qu'elle ait lieu... que suffisamment de connaissances soient réunies, que le questionnement sur les limites et la nécessité de "muter" soit partagée par beaucoups et enfin, il faut une volonté d'entreprendre... de passer à autre chose et de faire mieux.

A l'heure actuelle, les préoccupations de l'utilisateur final commencent à être prisent en compte en temps que tel et non plus comme celles une simple quidam devant s'impliquer ou passer son chemin vers win$ ; laissant... à ceux qui savent...dans la tour d'ivoire... le meilleur d'un monde auquel ils n'auront jamais accès.

C'est une mutation humaine qui a eu lieu cette fois, de la part des informaticiens ou tout du moins de ceux qui utilisent suffisamment l'outils tels que toi ou moi également. Avoir conscience de l'Autre... de ses besoins propres qui diffèrent souvent des utilisateurs confirmés, de ses attentes, de ses souhaîts ; sans qu'ils soient déconsidérés, raillés ou pire encore... ignorés.

Et en retour... nous y gagnons tous. Qui n'utilise pas aujourd'hui un automount deci delà, un hal ou autre ivman ? Il y a encore peu de temps, la console et ses commandes cabalistiques : chmod 650 et consoeurs, reignaient en maître... au grand bonheur de ceux possédant le savoir et en tirant une toute puissance infantile et bien stérile  :Rolling Eyes: 

Attention, je ne dénigre pas l'interface texte... bien au contraire... celà dit, le fait de s'être ouvert aux ide est une avancée qui profite à tous. Les deux sont complémentaire et peuvent coexister sans dommages pour que chacun y trouve... ce qu'il y vient chercher ; tout en laissant à l'utilisateur, sollicité de temps à autres pour régler un pb précis, le soins de choisir son moment pour... aller voir ce qu'il y a... derrière la dune qui cache l'océan.

Je sais... je sais... je me perds en considérations d'ordre général mais la question structurelle m'interpelle car je viens de "migrer" mes parents vers unix pour la seconde fois...  :Razz:   et j'ai retenu les leçons de mon premier echec. J'ai mis en pratique ce que je viens d'expliquer longuement dans un style verbeux et depuis quelques mois, je les regarde évoluer... en les soutenants, les formants au peu que j'ai acquis tout en me limitant stricto sensus à leurs attentes... plus un chouilla. Juste histoire de stimuler leurs curiosités et moi, de me faire plaisir en leur transférant un peu de ce qu'ils ont investi en moi durant toutes ces années   :Wink: 

Ils semblent y prendre plaisir et s'approprier ce nouvel univers car ses avantages leurs sont perceptibles et surtout... il est à leur portée.

Certes ! Tous ne sont pas sur l'instant capable d'en faire autant mais tous en ont les potentialités.

Il nous appartient, et il est de notre responsabilité, de tout mettre en oeuvre pour les aider à les exprimer.    :Wink: 

Je m'excuse encore pour ce laïus   :Embarassed:   mais le ton de Trevoke m'a touché... par la sincérité de ses mots et de son questionnement. J'ai juste eu envie ce soir, d'y joindre ma voix.

----------

## dyurne

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Pour reprendre ta considération Trevoke... je suis assez d'accord avec toi... le linux devient vraiment abordable pour le profane ...... d'y joindre ma voix.

 

comme c'est beau et bien formulé !

un gentooiste littéraire parmis nous ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Humm spider32, en ce qui concerne la videoconférence il y a plein de problèmes qui rentrent en jeu, comme les mauvais drivers et les drivers inexistant pour les webcam, ensuite , la mesagerie la plus utilisée ets msn messenger et bien sur billou à mis le protocol sous license BilouGPL, c'est à dire montre moi ton petit doigt et met le toi dans le ***.

Perso, je ne fais pas de developpement, juste du réseau, et je trouve qu'on peut faire déjà pas mal de chose grâce à tous ces gars qui codent du libre (merci à vous au passage).

Mais ceux qui foutent la merde sont les fabricants de hardware. Je suis persuadé qu'avec une panoplie de drivers plus large et plus fiable, Linux pourrait tout déchirer dans n'importe quel domaine!

Enfin ça c'est un avis parmi tant d'autre   :Wink:  .

Je retourne à ma 8/6 et mon Xen, bonne soirée à vous

----------

## _kal_

Perso, je viens d'installer Linux a un ami et il s'en sort plutot pas mal. J'ai choisi Ubuntu 5.10 comme distribution, gentoo me prendrai trop de temps a administrer a cause des temps de compilations.

Je trouve ubuntu tres accessible au grand public. Cependant, je n'en ferai pas ma distribution principal du fait qu'on n'y voi pas trop ce qui s'y passe.

Je suis dans une univsersité tres tourné vers Linux (Paris VI). Cependant, je remarque que la majorité des eleves utilisent windows, ou a la limite un dual boot lorsqu'ils ont besoin d'utiliser une appli linux. Pourquoi cela? Windows leur ai fourni *gratuitement* et tout marche plus ou moins lorsqu'ils savent l'utiliser. J'ose dire gratuitement car la majorité des gens ne savent pas qu'ils paient une licence lors de l'achat d'un ordinateur (du moins ceux que je connaissent). C'est vrai, il y a des virus, spywares, trojans, vers... Mais ils préfèrent cela que faire face à un terminale pour installer une appli, compiler des drivers non intégré a leur kernel par défaut ou pire encore : ne pas trouver l'équivalent sous Linux : MSN, Drivers webcam...

Ce qu'il manque à mon avis pour que linux arrive à s'imposer sur le desktop : la volonté de la part des constructeurs a fournir des drivers (a croire que MS les paient pour ne pas les diffuser   :Twisted Evil:  ), une norme sur la librairie graphique : l'utilisateur ne dois pas se demander si c'est du QT ou du GTK, peu importe son environement. Il y a aussi enormement de gens accros à MSN et tout ces goodies, j'espere que Google Talk va se demoratiser et qu'ils feront un portage sous Linux (je pense qu'ils le feront tres honetements).

Voili voilou  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  j'espere que Google Talk va se demoratiser et qu'ils feront un portage sous Linux (je pense qu'ils le feront tres honetements).
> 
> 

 

Etant donné que Google a embauché Sean Eagan, l'un des programmeurs principaux de Gaim dans ce but, je pense qu'il n'y a plus qu'a attendre quelque temps pour que ce soit fait  :Smile: 

----------

## FlexOrFlex

En tout cas il faut souligner le travail des developpeurs qui s'echinent a nous offrir des logiciels alternatifs fiables (Open Office,aMSN bien que j aime pas MSN...) je suis en BTS de developpement et personellement je suis comme il a ete souligné plus haut le seul sur 30 a bosser sous linux... mais j'entame une tentative de conversion  :Smile:  sinon je compte plus tard developper des choses interessantes sous linux (ça fait pas tres longtemps que j'utilise linux  :Smile: 

Enfin voila et je precise pour ceux qui parlaient de version préinstallé que carrefour commerçialisait des pc IBM avec Mandriva 2005 préinstallée d'usine MAIS parcequ il y a toujours un mais il etaient accessible que via leurs site... néamoins c'est deja un grand pas je trouve,quand on vois l evolution de linux depuis la sortie de la slackware on peut que se feliciter de nos contributions meme minimes...

FlexOrFlex a Linux Lover....

----------

## zdra

J'ai pas tout lu, mais juste pour signaler que toutes les contribtions sont les bienvenu pour améliorer linux en général. Evidement si c'est un driver qui manque c'est peut-etre trop compliqué pour le coder soi-meme et en faire profiter tout le monde, mais très souvent des petits détails d'une interface graphique peuvent être résolu assé facilement avec de simples connaissances en programmation C. Et de plus un bug signalé sur le bugzilla ou la ML du projet vaut mieux qu'un bug inconnu !

Bref nésitez pas quand vous trouvez une incoérence ou un bug dans une application de le signaler, parfois c'est un détail résolu facilement mais qui fait toute la différence en ergonomie.

----------

## spider312

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Humm spider32, en ce qui concerne la videoconférence il y a plein de problèmes qui rentrent en jeu, comme les mauvais drivers et les drivers inexistant pour les webcam, ensuite , la mesagerie la plus utilisée ets msn messenger et bien sur billou à mis le protocol sous license BilouGPL, c'est à dire montre moi ton petit doigt et met le toi dans le ***.

 La pluspart des webcams fonctionnent très bien, et le fait que MSN ne soit pas un protocole libre (mais ses spécifications ne sont pas secretes non plus hein, Cf le site de gaim) n'empeche pas d'avoir un standard, jabber marche très bien et n'a strictement rien à envier à MSN quand on utilise un VRAI client jabber (par exemple gajim) si ce n'est la webcam ... hors, c'est la raison qui fait que de nombreux geeks restant sous windows ou en dual-boot (et les jeux, mais bon, là on n'y peut pas grand chose tant que linux ne sera pas démocratisé)

----------

## razer

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce qu'il manque à mon avis pour que linux arrive à s'imposer sur le desktop : la volonté de la part des constructeurs a fournir des drivers (a croire que MS les paient pour ne pas les diffuser   ), une norme sur la librairie graphique : l'utilisateur ne dois pas se demander si c'est du QT ou du GTK, peu importe son environement. Il y a aussi enormement de gens accros à MSN et tout ces goodies, j'espere que Google Talk va se demoratiser et qu'ils feront un portage sous Linux (je pense qu'ils le feront tres honetements).
> 
> 

 

Je pense que l'égémonie Microsoft arrange plus de constructeurs que l'inverse. Certes ils ont à développer des drivers qui parfois doivent corriger les bugs du système (ACPI pour les cartes mères, etc), mais au moins ils n'ont pas à refaire le travail pour un autre OS. D'une autre part les drivers propriétaires cohabitent tant mal que bien avec un noyau open-source, d'autre part il faudrait alors qu'ils fournissent les specs de leur matériel et d'assumer le risque de voir au grand jour les 100 brevets de la concurence qu'ils contournent, voir la copie des puces par la concurrence (sur ce point je suis sceptique vu le prix et la vitesse de développement de ce genre de produits)

Microsoft arrange beaucoup de constructeurs, et l'open-source les ennuie

La norme sur la librairie graphique, je suis pas convaincu non plus. Le GNU/Linux presque monolythique à la Windows ou MacOS nous ferait perdre une bonne partie de son attrait selon moi.

Les 2 "Toolkits" que tu cites ont des fondements totalement différents, normaliser le domaine serait sans doute individuellement domageables pour les deux. La liberté est le choix

Pour Google Talk, reviens dans le monde réel   :Laughing: 

----------

## montesq

 *Quote:*   

> Microsoft arrange beaucoup de constructeurs, et l'open-source les ennuie 

 

Forcément que l'open source ennuie les constructeurs... Mais linux n'implique pas de n'utiliser que des drivers/logiciels open-source :/ 

Si déjà ils faisaient l'effort de faire des vrais -pas des trucs bricolés à la dernière minute- drivers, celà permettrait de faciliter les problèmes de 

matériels mal supportés que l'on a actuellement et pour sûr, de démocratiser notre OS.

Edit:

En ce qui concerne google talk voilà un extrait de la F.A.Q sur le site officiel :

 *Quote:*   

> The downloadable Google Talk client is not compatible with Macintosh or Linux systems at this time. We look forward to offering support for more operating systems in the future.

 

Bref wait and see...

----------

## razer

 *montesq wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Edit:
> 
> En ce qui concerne google talk voilà un extrait de la F.A.Q sur le site officiel :
> ...

 

Au risque de paraître défaitiste et de me répéter : 

Reviens dans le monde réel   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

Well well ...

 +1 pour tout le monde et j'enfonce le clou = Tvtime et Kdetv sont superbes mais vas dire à ma nana que ca marche pas car ma puce ssa7137 n'est pas gérée car mon tuner est inconnu ... >> Dehors linux ... . Donc on revient au point Number 1 pour que les VRAIS utilisateurs (je ne parle pas des geeks barbus que nous sommes (ou en passe de l'etre (barbu ou geek ? :p ) ) ) daignent s'interesser à linux autrement qu'a un gadget >> Des vrais drivers ...

 Voila .. quand je vois que Id fait l'effort de fournir des binaires linux je me dis chouette à moi Quake4 mais mon ati-drivers plante ou est pourri niveau performances  .. 2 réponses =

 1 Geek mode = Wahouuu ok vesafb-tng pas bon dans le kernel , opengl-update ati et aussi mon agpgart dans le kernel ??

 2 User mode = Ca pue ... l'est ou windows ? 

 Bref ... Je n'achete plus que des periphériques pour leur support de linux ... du genre Ralinktech pour les puces wifi .. ou Nvidida

----------

## Enlight

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> ...la volonté de la part des constructeurs a fournir des drivers (a croire que MS les paient pour ne pas les diffuser   ), une norme sur la librairie graphique : l'utilisateur ne dois pas se demander si c'est du QT ou du GTK, peu importe son environement. Il y a aussi enormement de gens accros à MSN et tout ces goodies, j'espere que Google Talk va se demoratiser et qu'ils feront un portage sous Linux (je pense qu'ils le feront tres honetements).
> 
> Voili voilou 

 

Pour les drivers c'est pas si simple, d'une part la communauté fait pression pour que les drivers soient libres, ce qui n'est pas toujours possible, même un constructeur très sympathisant tel que nvidia ne peut mettre a dispo les spécificités de leur matériel pour une raison toute bête, sur une carte graphique nvidia, tous les composants ne viennent pas de nvidia et lacher les spécificités serait une violation de centaines de brevets... on imagine facilement comment ça se finirait pour eux.

Pour les autres constructeurs, plus petits, il faut aussi envisager que dévelloper des drivers proprio demande un investissement matériel et humain qui ne se justifiera peut être pas eu égard au nombre de personne utilisant le matériel sous linux.

Et dernière chose et pas des moindres, le reverse-engeeneering par desassemblage est prohibé

En gros le problème est plutôt qui fera le premier pas, si demain 80% des destops users s'orientent vers linux, je parie qu'on aura des drivers (quand bien même proprios) de qualité en moins de deux...

Sinon, oui c'est impressionant le nombre de gens addicts au style bubulle pipi caca (pour reprendre l'expression de scout) de MSN, j'ai eu récement l'occasion de m'appercevoir récement que j'avais raté presque un an de "révolution" msn... youpi des fenêtres qui tremblent, une animation flash tous les 2 mots et que sais-je encore, parfait pour les gens qu'on rien à se dire...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Trevoke

Que les drivers soient open source, on verra apres, mais je veux juste des drivers. Malheureusement, je ne suis surement ni le premier ni le dernier a le dire, et on ne le verra probablement pas demain, mais voyons la realite en face deux secondes.

Pour utiliser Linux, on n'a pas besoin de drivers. Tu prends une vieille imprimante HP et du vieux matos, et tous les drivers dont tu as besoin sont deja dedans. J'espere que c'est bien clair.

Pour utiliser Linux avec du material haut de gamme, ou pour jouer a des jeux, il faut des drivers, et c'est la qu'on a un probleme.

En fait, pour l'utilisateur simple (je repete le premier post un petit peu), il ne manque vraiment que des drivers pour imprimantes all-in-one et pour webcam (et encore je crois que ca marche, j'ai juste jamais essaye), et ils seront heureux. une carte TV-tuner c'est deja quelque chose que l'utilisateur moyen n'aura pas, donc il faut etre raisonnable avec ce qu'on demande, non?

----------

## dyurne

 *razer wrote:*   

>  Au risque de paraître défaitiste et de me répéter : 
> 
> Reviens dans le monde réel  

 

Au risque de te contredire c'est encore mieux qu'un google talk proprement porté : 

google à engager Sean pour qu'il implémente les différents protocoles made-in-google dans la libgaim.

Enfin ce n'est qu'un petit pas pour l'expansion de linux sur le desktop mais c'est déjà très bon à prendre.

La priorité (IMHO) reste toujours d'obtenir un support du matériel qui dépasse le 'ça fonctionne mais seulement après 3/4 heures de bidouilles'

----------

## dapsaille

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

> 
> 
> une carte TV-tuner c'est deja quelque chose que l'utilisateur moyen n'aura pas, donc il faut etre raisonnable avec ce qu'on demande, non?

 

 Heuu et bien je prends l'exemple e mon beau frere qui as achete un portable = carte tnt fournie , ma nana son dernier pc ASSEMBLE = carte tv ... l'utilisateur lambda ne fait pas qu'utiliser MSN , il aime quand il peut brancher son appareil photo et s'en servir en tant que webcam , il aime brancher son camescope numerique et voir les photos de tata berte(tm) sans avoir a installer des pilotes beta ...

 Bref linux me convient tel quel car je me complais dans ma recherche du dernier tweak de la mort mais il n'est encore pas "mur" pour le grand pubilc avec tata berte(tm)   :Very Happy: 

EDIT = ce n'est aucunement une critique du produit GNU/Linux mais bel et bien un pamphlet contre les fabricants

----------

## ghoti

 *Enlight wrote:*   

> Et dernière chose et pas des moindres, le reverse-engeeneering par desassemblage est prohibé

 

Heu, peut-être aux states mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas partout !

Par exemple, étant donné que les specs sont jalousement gardées par les constructeurs/éditeurs, comment veux-tu programmer un support ntfs ou nv dans le noyau sans faire de désassemblage ?

Pourtant ces drivers libres, bien que limités, existent bel et bien !

----------

## guilc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*   Et dernière chose et pas des moindres, le reverse-engeeneering par desassemblage est prohibé 
> 
> Heu, peut-être aux states mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas partout !

 

Tout a fait. Par exemple, en France, l'ingénierie inverse est tout a fait légale a des fins d'interopérabilité. Donc on a le droit de reverser le code des drivers nvidia pour faire marcher ces cartes sous linux par exemple  :Wink: 

Ce qui est prohibé, c'est le désassemblage a des fins d'espionage industriel.

----------

## dapsaille

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   Et dernière chose et pas des moindres, le reverse-engeeneering par desassemblage est prohibé 
> 
> Heu, peut-être aux states mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas partout ! 
> 
> Tout a fait. Par exemple, en France, l'ingénierie inverse est tout a fait légale a des fins d'interopérabilité. Donc on a le droit de reverser le code des drivers nvidia pour faire marcher ces cartes sous linux par exemple 
> ...

 

 Et pense tu sur ce point precis que cela passerais aux yeux d'un tribunal ? je veux dire les drivers closedsource marchent quand meme plutot pas mal (nv vs ati hahaha .. trop gros) donc quelle serais la necessite dans ce cas précis ? (je sais bien que tu as donne nv pour exemple mais ce cas m'interesse assez sur le plan juridique)

----------

## Starch

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *ghoti wrote:*    *Enlight wrote:*   Et dernière chose et pas des moindres, le reverse-engeeneering par desassemblage est prohibé 
> 
> Heu, peut-être aux states mais je ne crois pas que ce soit le cas partout ! 
> 
> Tout a fait. Par exemple, en France, l'ingénierie inverse est tout a fait légale a des fins d'interopérabilité.

 

Bah même aux États-Unis. Si je ne m'abuse les mecs de DeCSS ont bien gagné leur procès non ?

----------

## dapsaille

Decss ce n'etait pas un gens de finlande ?   ??

(non je ne fait pas de fixation sur la finlande ... d'ailleurs j'ai appris a mes depend (une belle risée generale) que ces memes personnes parlaient le finnois)

----------

## kopp

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais tout le monde fait une fixation sur le fait que Linux doit devenir grand public... Si c'est le cas, on va finir par voir pululer des applications genre msn messenger et des trucs comme ça, et ce sera rempli de newbies, et ça va en plus attirer les hackers méchant. Si les gens veulent se séparer de windows, y a un truc vachement bien, ça s'appelle OS X ...

Pour msn, je prie pour que le support n'avance pas chez gaim, ou alors que ce soit sélectionnable... parceque mon dieu, les weeze j'en veux pas. la seule chose que je veux c'est le support du transfert direct pour les fichiers parceque marre du 2ko/s ... :s

----------

## zdra

kopp -10 et je suis gentil !

Vive l'argentine, ils font de super theme winXP pour KDE...

http://www.pps.jussieu.fr/~dicosmo/Columns/LPT/

----------

## kopp

Ouais, j'y ai peut etre était un peu fort, mais il reste que le but du développement, à mon sens, n'est pas le grand public. En tous cas ce n'était pas ça à la base. Par contre je suis tout pour le fait d'avoir des pilotes corrects. Pour le moment ça ne me pose pas de problème, je n'utilise aucun périphérique nécessitant un pilote qui n'existe pas, mais ça pourrait venir.

Sinon je reconnais qu'on est en retard, bien qu'on est une grosse distrib' française parfaite pour les débutants... l'offre de carrefour c'est bien sympa, mais personne ne va l'acheter.

Et puis, je fais la remarqeu suivante : je ne vois pas en quoi il ya besoin d'outil de configuration graphique ultra developpé, les outils utilisés par la majorités des utilisateurs windows sont déjà dispo : configurer le bureau (résolution et wallpaper).. il y en a tellement qui ne vont pas plus loin, que leur système restera toujours aussi mal foutu, peut importe que ce soit windows ou linux...

----------

## dapsaille

Kopp >> tu restes vachement geek quand meme dans tes propos :p 

 Moi je reve de voir tout le monde sous linux que les developpeurs sois enfin recinnus (et rémunérés) pour leur travail de qualité ... marre de jouer le nerds dans mon coin moi ^^

----------

## kopp

Mais non, je ne suis pas geek, je n'achète pas mes vêtements sur thinkgeek(bon ok, je trouve les même sur des sites français  :Wink: ) mais j'ai juste peur que ça ne devienne plus vraiment linux, et que je finisse pas être obligé de changer pour avoir un os plus atypique  :Smile: 

Sinon, pour le fait que les développeurs soient reconnus, là, je suis tout à fait d'accord. D'ailleurs il y en a de plus en plus, mais du coup, ça risque de faire perdre le côté communautaire, bricolage etc de linux, pour par contre y gagner plus de support des constructeurs etc (un vrai flashplayer ne ferait pas de mal non plus  :Smile: ). Mais bon, comme on dit, on ne peut pas avoir le beurre et l'argent du beurre et le *** de la laitière

Si ça change, je ferais avec, ça mde donnera plus d'arguments pour convertirs les autres :p

----------

## Trevoke

Si tu veux utiliser un OS atypique, je trouve que Linux c'est pas vraiment le bon choix, la preuve, y a une communaute.. Je te proposerais plutot un truc genre BeOS ou quelque chose de similaire.

Linux restera Linux, et il ne faut pas avoir peur du grand public. Qui va developper pour Linux? Les gens qui auront un interet. Peut-etre les grandes compagnies. Mais il y aura toujours des distros comme Gentoo ou tu *choisis* ce que tu veux et ce que tu ne veux pas...

----------

## kopp

Quand je voulais dire atypique, je voulais plus dire au sens où ce n'est pas encore très répendu, en tous cas dans mon entourage... Puis, le fonctionnement reste atypique par rapport à un windows.

Pour BeOS j'y pense, j'attends les version stable de Haiku  :Smile:  (et aussi une autre machine pour m'en servir, je veux garder ma station de travail en état  :Smile: )

J'ai aussi prévu de regarder les BSD même si le changement depuis linux devrait pas être trop trop gros, ainsi que syllable  :Smile: 

----------

## Trevoke

Ceci dit en passant, je pense que si tu utilises Linux pour etre different, c'est dommage.  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Non, ne t'inquiète pas, ce n'est pas la raison. Bon, la raison à la base, c'était parceque je croyais que tout était beau, tout était bien, (bref, le cliché de linxu tout marche tout fonctionne et ça ne plante jamais  :Smile: )

Après, ça a plus été parce que finallement, même si ce n'est pas l'image utopique que j'en avais, j'aime bien, qu'utiliser windows ne m'apporterait  rien de plus et que on peut bidouiller. Je ne force personne de mon entourage à changer, simplement parceque s'ils ont pas envie, c'est leur choix, par contre s'ils sont tenté, je les aiderai avec plaisir (dans la limite de mes connaissances... pas beaucoup donc)

Malgré ça je vais tenter de migrer mes parents, mais ça risque de pas être facile, mais là c'est simplement qu'ils connaissent pas grand chose en informatique, voir rien, donc ça les troublera pas, et tant qu'à faire, autant qu'ils utilisent du logiciel libre et que je puisse faire la maintenance sans que ça me gonfle  :Smile: 

Après, je pense que s'ils s'y mettent, il n'auront pas plus de difficulté avec windows, je pense que c'est suffisament évolué pour ça maintenant, surtout qu'ils utilisent pas de truc exotiques et c'est pas leur genre d'essayer d'en rajouter  :Smile: 

(j'ai essayé de pas être trop off, alors j'ai racconté ma vie  :Smile: )

Ah, puis si j'avais juste voulu être différents, j'aurais pris apple, c'est dit dans leur logo think different  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

Une chose est sûre, gentoo s'il ne change pas, et je l'espère de tout coeur, restera à jamais une installation de "pro",  plus avancée et plus complexes que les autres...

En effet, gentoo sans sa communauté, serait une installation qui je pense perdrait toutes ces qualités car impossible à bien configurer ! il est en effet impossible de savoir comment tout configuré à la main si on ne l'explique pas ou si on ne le montre pas...

C'est pourquoi gentoo ne sera jamais une installation grand publique, et quelque part les autres linux demandent eux aussi une connaissance non négligeable même si celle-ci est bien moindre... Par exemple l'istallation d'un programme en .tar.gz n'est pas donné à tout le monde alors qu'un .exe de Bilou l'est... Certes il y a les .rpm mais quand je les utilisais sous red hat à mes débuts ils plantaient souvent et je revenais au .tar.gz qui eux au moins me disait pourquoi il n'allait pas ( quand ça n'allait pas  :Razz:  ) de plus on ne peut pas toujours tout faire avec des rpm...)

Pour moi il faut donc obligatoirement un apprentissage pour passer à linux sinon, celui-ci ne serait plus totalement ce pourquoi nous l'aimons... ( en tout cas ce pour quoi je l'aime...) Il ne serait alors plus linux à mes yeux...

De plus, une licences microdows et compagnie coute cher... Et je pense que son prix est dissuasif quand à son achat... 

N'est-t-il pas alors un arguments de poids pour l'apprentissage des logiciels libre tel que linux ?

Je crois que c'est une question de choix tout comme quand on a un pneu crevé sur son vélo ! 

On peut alors aller chez le marchand le faire réparer ou le réparer soi-même... Le premier est le plus facil mais est aussi plus cher... Le second est moins cher mais nécessite de devoir mettre les mains dans le camboui...

Personnellement je crois que ce n'est qu'une question de choix... Maintenant, le plus gros problème est que celui-ci ne peut toujours être fait par les utilisateurs... Ceux-ci ne connaissant pas l'existance de linux ou n'étant pas bien au courant de ces qualités, ...

Fin voilà, ce n'est que mon avis, et il n'est pas parfait...

----------

## nico_calais

En ce qui me concerne, je bosse dans un centre hospitalier qui a décidé d'informatiser le plus de services possibles. 

On se retrouve alors avec des infirmières et medecins qui utilisent des portables en wi-fi.

L'idée est assez bonne. Le hic, c'est que personne n'a pensé à former ces personnes sur l'utilisation de windows. Vous me direz :"Windows, c'est facile !"... Je disais la meme chose, jusqu'à ce que je vois ce que cela pouvait donner sur des personnes n'ayant jamais touché un ordinateur de leur vie.

Je peux vous assurer que pour une personne comme cela, utiliser un windows ou un linux sous kde, c'est la même chose car, cette personne n'est pas habituée à l'ergonomie windows.

Les antivirus sont devenus indispensables sur chaque poste windows. La politique de sécurité veut que chaque antivirus scanne assez régulièrement chaque poste windows et même cela n'est parfois pas suffisant avec l'arrivée de nouveaux virus inconnus par les antivirus..Je ne sais pas si vous avez eu l'occasion de bosser avec un antivirus qui scanne votre disque, mais c'est limite chiant lorsaque le disque dur n'arrête pas de tourner.

La stabilité d'un linux par rapport à un windows n'est plus à prouver. J'ai jamais pu vraiment essayer le wi-fi avec plusieurs ordinateurs connectés dessus mais je pense que nous aurions tout à gagner à essayer. 

Malheureusement, dans ce genre d'administrations, on a beau prouver noir sur blanc la superiorité d'un système par rapport à un autre, ca ne change rien. Les "hautes personnalités" pensent obtenir probablement une certaine sécurité à prendre du commercial. (petit coup de blues..  :Confused: )

Heureusement, il existe au moins 1 PC utilisateur sous linux, et sous gentoo par dessus le marché !

Il existe au moins un p'tit gars qui tente, petit à petit de sortir les collègues de la force obscure (à petite dose quand même   :Razz: ).

----------

## Enlight

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Malheureusement, dans ce genre d'administrations, on a beau prouver noir sur blanc la superiorité d'un système par rapport à un autre, ca ne change rien. Les "hautes personnalités" pensent obtenir probablement une certaine sécurité à prendre du commercial. (petit coup de blues.. )
> 
> 

 

Dans le privé aussi, j'te rassure (enfin rassure j'me comprends) la dernière phrase que j'ai interceptée dans les couloirs était :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "Non Avast c'est pas pour les entreprises..."

 

 :Rolling Eyes:  ouais probablement que ça arretera un sasser home edition (tm), mais si tu tombe sur la version pro là c'est pas gagné... Y'a des jours où on ferai vraiment mieux de pas se lever.

----------

## sebtx

S@lut à tous,

je suis nouveau sur le forum mais je pense avoir des choses à dire, à vous de juger si elles sont intéressantes ou pas.

Mon expérience de Linux a débutée il y a quelques années avec la célèbre distribution LiveCD Démolinux.

Depuis je ne cesse d'utiliser ce système car je le trouve plus ergonomique que windows, plus stable et plus ouvert. Ce qui me motive principalement est l'aspect libre et ouvert. Et j'encourage vivement tous ceux qui voudront entreprendre des projets divers de le faire dans cet esprit là (projets pas seulement informatiques, mais j'en dirai plus à la fin du post).

Actuellement je suis en BTS électronique dans un lycée de la région centre. Ils commencent à peine à parler d'informatique. Je dois être le seul à me balader avec un ordinateur portable sous Linux, et je connais un prof qui l'a chez lui. D'ailleurs, j'ai réussi à le convaincre de poser OpenOffice sur tous les postes et il a entrepris de mettre un dual-boot win/Ubuntu. Mais autour de moi, les gens ont encore du mal à comprendre pourquoi Linux et pas win... ?  Je pense en fait que le manque d'informations est le plus pénalisant pour ce système. La plupart de ceux qui ont l'habitude de toucher un peu mon portable finissent par comprendre comment ça marche, et ce que ça apporte par rapport à l'autre. 

Mon opinion par rapport aux drivers... Je pense que les constructeurs peuvent tout-à-fait produire de bons drivers, même en closed sources. Mais ce qu'il manque c'est du monde. Linux n'est pas encore assez répandu, et ceci à cause du manque d'information. Le fait que les ordinateurs soient fournis avec windows freine toute possibilité de diffusion efficace de Linux. Pourquoi à la rigueur, les magasins ne proposeraient pas des PCs nus avec une configuration adaptée à Win ET à Linux. Ensuite le client décideraient de quel système ils veulent. disons que les systèmes seraient pré-installés et que pour une même config ils auraient le choix entre un PC win et un PC nux. Pour en revenir aux drivers, je peux citer l'exemple de Terratec qui a développé un driver windows et un driver Linux compatible avec le standards DVB pour ses boitiers TNT. Ce driver fonctionne correctement à  l'heure actuelle.

Pour finir (même si c'est un peu hors sujet) je vais attaquer un projet, qui je l'espère va aboutir, concernant un lecteur MP3 (peut-être OGG si je trouve un moyen hardware de décompression) à disque dur. La particularité de cet appareil serait d'une part la réalisation avec des composants "économiques", et surtout de travailler avec le système de fichiers Ext2 et enfin d'être totalement ouvert. Mais il me faut étudier plus en profondeur et voir la faisabilité. Mais d'après moi ça serait faisable, il ne me manque plus que 2 ou 3 composants pour commencer les tests. Donc j'aurai voulu en même temps avoir vos suggestions et avis sur cette idée.

Voilà, merci de m'avoir lu jusque là  :Smile: 

@+

----------

## Trevoke

Je voudrais dire tout de meme que je ne pense pas que Gentoo soie une distribution de 'pro'. C'est une distribution, mais c'est aussi un passe-temps. Tout l'entretien regulier qui est necessaire a faire pour que Gentoo ne periclite pas sur un systeme n'est pas assez interessant au point de vue professionnel, il faut que le systeme puisse marcher tout betement; et puis honnetement, si tu ne t'amusais pas avec Gentoo, ca t'ennuierait un peu de faire tout ca, non?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Humm, cercle vicieux:

Pas de drivers ---> Pas beaucoup de matos compatibles ----> Peu de gens passent à linux (peu pas faire de visio avec leurs potes sous msn   :Crying or Very sad:  ---> Linux restent chez les gars motivés don ne s'étend pas ---> Les editeurs se cassent pas les couilles pour les drivers vu que "personne" utilisent linux -----> Pas de drivers

Merde , j'ai fait le tour   :Laughing: 

bon ok    :Arrow:  [.]

----------

## kernelsensei

pour la video avec MSN ca va bientot changer il me semble  :Wink:  gaim 2.0  :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Oups merde, c'était obligé que j'en fasse une de toute façon   :Wink:  . Mais le prob reste le même en tout cas, avec ou sans visio   :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

+10 pour l'info concernant Terratec .. je cherchais justement un carte tv usb compatible ... je vais zieuter ..

 SInon pour "recentrer le débat" la grande question est de savoir se positionner sur le level linux ..

 Je prétend commencer à connaitre linux mais j'ai besoin de drivers variés pour me faire plaisir (mon smartphone sous synce qui ne fonctionne plus , ma 3d aléatoir , ma carte pcmcia tnt foireuse) hors j'entend de Grand Gurus(tm) me dire que on n'en as pas besoin .... donc linux dois rester geek ??  Dommage ..

----------

